
An AppleCard Feature No One Is Talking About - adige01can
https://medium.com/@adige01can/an-applecard-feature-no-one-is-talking-about-b5fd19c61c7f
======
cbhl
Apple is not the only company with an "upside-down" credit card -- Capital One
Quicksilver cards also have the "chip on the right".

~~~
adige01can
I did not claim Apple is the only one. I've said with all the tools they have,
their design will force other card issuers to follow Apple.

